# Help : Want to buy LCD



## Drizzling Blur (Apr 16, 2008)

1) Want it exclusively for using as alternative to normal CRT

2) My parents will use it and it's for normal day to day use, not for games and stuff, but a little support for them wouldn't hurt 

3) Suggest me LCD's within 15k

It'll be of great help to me, if you guys can help me out with this. Thanks in advance.


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 16, 2008)

Look for 20" LG L206WTQ for Rs 10,500.


----------



## hsr (Apr 16, 2008)

19" samsung.. around 12K or 17"Myst samsung....9.8k


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 16, 2008)

+1 go for 20" LG L206WTQ
main bhi yehich monitor utha ne ki soch raha hoon....


----------



## Drizzling Blur (Apr 17, 2008)

Thank You, will look at all the aspects of the suggester LG LCD and post back here about my decision to pick it up or not.

What do you guys think of Dell LCD's ?


----------



## vivepulicaci23 (Jun 21, 2008)

Dude, DEll has the best LCD panels..
Go for Dell UltraSharp™ 2009W 20" Widescreen Flat Panel Monitor.

*www1.ap.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/monitor_2009wfp?c=in&cs=indhs1&l=en&s=dhs

it cost around 15k


----------



## Neeraj Sahai (Jul 27, 2008)

Drizzling Blur said:


> 1) Want it exclusively for using as alternative to normal CRT
> 
> 2) My parents will use it and it's for normal day to day use, not for games and stuff, but a little support for them wouldn't hurt
> 
> ...


 
15K is a decent amount to spend on a Basic tft - 10K will be good enough - check this link *bwindia.com/All Products_files/Page1524.htm


----------

